# Tether iPad non cellular



## jim.d.hogg (7 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, produisant de la musique et vu la profusion d'app estampillées pro qui sonnent très tres bien , ainsi que les contrôleurs midi paramètrables a l'infini (lemur ,touchOSC et consorts pour les connaisseurs) j'ai investi dans un iPad air à cet effet.
j'ai un cependant petit soucis:
possédant un iPad ,non cellular je précise , j'ai pu remarquer que,via touchable qui dispose de la prise en charge USB en natif pour le transfert de données Midi que la latence, avec ce type de connection, n'excède pas les 10 ms, ce qui est parfait pour moi. Le soucis est que ça ne concerne que cette app et, après maintes recherches,et à mon grand regret , la solution de jailbreak s'est imposée d'elle-même (craintes tout de même relatives car , etant utilisé uniquement pour mon home-studio, le wifi connecté à internet m'est dispensable).
J'ai donc jailbreaké mon iPad et ai installé un truc qui s'appelle tether me , activant le partage de connection normalement indisponible car iPad non cellular ,vers mon Mac en USB . Le souci étant que mon Mac ne veut pas se connecter sur mon iPad en USB même en désactivant le wifi pour éviter d'éventuels conflits... Avez-vous une idée de ce qui bloque?merci pour vos lumières 
Petite précision , je suis sous IOS 8.1.2 et Yosemite


----------



## adixya (7 Février 2015)

Excuse moi mais c'est vraiment très confus...  Tu veux connecter ton iPad jailbreaké a ton Mac pour faire quoi et avec quelle appli ?

Et tu as essayé de le faire sans fil et sans wifi et avec partage de connexion ?


----------



## jim.d.hogg (7 Février 2015)

Je veux connecter mon iPad a mon Mac en USB pour faire transiter des données midi avec une latence inférieure a 10 ms entre touchOSC ou lemur et un DAW comme Logic pro ou Ableton live9


----------



## adixya (7 Février 2015)

Ouaouh...


----------



## jim.d.hogg (7 Février 2015)

? Impossible?


----------



## jim.d.hogg (7 Février 2015)

:-(


----------



## adixya (7 Février 2015)

Je n'en sais rien, c'est juste que je ne comprend pas les trois quarts des mots que tu utilises, je ne peux pas t'aider avec les elements que tu as donné.
Ou alors essaye de reformuler ca de façon accessible a des gens qui ne sont pas dans le monde du son.


----------



## Optimistic2 (8 Février 2015)

Si tu veux absolument passer en filaire, il y a plusieurs appareils qui le permettent:
Line6 Midi Mobilizer II
iRig Midi
Et sans doute d'autres.

Sinon, en wifi via un reseau créé depuis ton Mac, ça marche pas mal, j'ai commencé à étudier les possibilités de Midi Designer, et c'est très réactif.


----------

